# Vynl roof



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Got a hold of some local shops they want around 300 dollars to do a "vynl wrap" on my roof. What a joke. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Why so much? If anything, since it's just vynl it should be cheaper. Tell them to paint it for $300.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I threw up a little in my mouth when I read the title, but I'm relieved to read what I think you want to do. This is what I first envisioned:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL yeah it took me awhile to understand but i figured we had some common sense here.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha no guys funny but no... They guy said 300 and I thought that was the biggest joke ever... Anyone here in cali do it or know of someone? But it shouldn't cost that much. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

you should be able to find someone who will do it for 100 or 150 tops
a piece of vinyl to cover your roof only costs around 50 so if they charge 300 ... thats 250 for labor.
the roof is just one big flat piece, they can probably finish the job in 30 mins


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

That's crazy, that should not be that high.... I would like to do mine as well but may just do mine myself seeing that price tag.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine was done for 180$ and it was the lowest i could find that had shown good work done.

Because its not only the price, its the quality too.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Well it can't be that hard to do either you know. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jeffb95 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just curious what would your vinyl have on it?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I got a quote to vinyl my roof and rear spoiler and they wanted 488.50

I had no idea they'd quote so high.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess living down in Texas things are a lil cheaper. I mean I had my roof painted for a 100 bucks. Its just gloss black but still.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Im Juat doing a flat black to match the plasti dip so kinda going for that storm trooper look

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

well if its flat black it should be even cheaper.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Just got another two quotes all around 500 this has to be a joke... Someone has to have the hook up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

Buy the vinyl yourself and get a heat gun. Then get a friend or two and do it yourself. You can get a roll of vinyl to cover the roof for 30-50 off ebay. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

ShawnB said:


> Buy the vinyl yourself and get a heat gun. Then get a friend or two and do it yourself. You can get a roll of vinyl to cover the roof for 30-50 off ebay.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I always use a Pro instead of DIY personaly, especialy for these type of jobs...

200$ or lower should be the price.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Got a hold of some local shops they want around 300 dollars to do a "vynl wrap" on my roof. What a joke.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Paid $80 for mine with a lifetime warranty. Check Craigslist


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I wish they had a rear valance like that for the Rs.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Call up Signs On Time in Roseville, CA and see what they can do. 

(916) 781-6655


You can do it yourself pretty easy. Buy the vinyl and lay it out. Make sure you wash the roof well and use a cleaning agent like isopropyl alcohol. The get a squirt bottle with water/dish soap and spray it on the roof. Lay the vinyl. The soap mixture will allow you to move the film around without it sticking and will also help with clearing out bubbles. Once you have it how you want it use a plastic squeegee to press it down and work out the liquid.


----------

